# Charger flap closes too quickly - workaround



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

When I arrive home with the dogs, the charging flap closes too quickly when I pickup the J1772 plug. But I found two workarounds:

Open the trunk too - it suspends closing the flap and it is easy enough to the close the trunk.
Leave door cracked open - this doesn't work if the dogs are in the car. Regardless, it too suspends closing the flap.
In the world of problems, this is a nit but don't we all come here to nit pick? <GRINS>

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

interestingly, I'm havign issues with the flap opening on touch. It used to be that it popped open easily - too easily sometimes when washing the car.

now if i think to charge the car in the evening i'll go out to the garage and the flap won't open. I have a juice box with the j1772 adapter so i do not have the tesla charger open me button on the charger handle.

I'll pull my phone out of my pocket and open up the app, wait for the car and app to connect ... and still the flap won't open. so i'll pop a door ... still the flap won't open on touch. 

finally i'll open the flap via the phone app, close it (or let it close on timeout) and after that the flap opens on touch. so the touch sensor works, just not when I need it to work.

can someone with a j17772 charger describe when the flap opens on touch? is it only just after driving? is it only after the flap has been activated via another means?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> ... still the flap won't open on touch.


That usually means that the little magnet fell out of the flap.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

nope, magnet is still there (just checked) and after I open/close the flap from the app touch works fine. I just want it to work without needing the app to prime it like an old pump.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

garsh said:


> That usually means that the little magnet fell out of the flap.


Mine does open sometimes on touch. Just it closes too quickly unless I crack the door or open the trunk. I took a photo earlier but it seems something is there. I'll have to check if magnetic.

Bob Wilson


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> When I arrive home with the dogs, the charging flap closes too quickly when I pickup the J1772 plug. But I found two workarounds:
> 
> Open the trunk too - it suspends closing the flap and it is easy enough to the close the trunk.
> Leave door cracked open - this doesn't work if the dogs are in the car. Regardless, it too suspends closing the flap.
> ...


I had the same problem too when using the adapter. My workaround is to release the latch on the charging cable and wait a second for the light to turn blue on the car. Then I remove the plug and the door doens't close too early so I can remove the adapter. I don't know if it's a universal solution but it works on the charger I'm using at least.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

The adapter is too tight on the J1772 end so it stays there all the time. I bought a second adapter for when away from home.

Bob Wilson


----------

